# Shot a PS90!!!!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, I have been trying to arrange an opportunity for a long time to try one of these out, before I buy one. I had been working w/ a guy to arrange a meet, but I never heard back from him for about a month.

So, I have another meet arranged for tomorrow at noon. But yesterday evening, the 1st guy agreed to work something out today.

So, a little while ago, I was able to put 50 rounds thru one. It was getting dark, so the stock sight was hard to see. But, I still did pretty good at 50 yards. I definetly plan to buy one. I also plan to get an Eotech and swop out the stock sight. 

He also had some Ars he was putting together for the local swat team (he's an investigator for the county attorney). Anyway - I got to shoot one with a 12" barrel. Very nice gun as well.

If I didn't like the PS90, I planned to buy an AR. But, if I pass on the PS90 - it will be the gun I will always wish I had gotten. The AR is better at longer distances, but my eyes suck anyway. And, I like the shortness of the PS90, as well as the fact that it is quieter than the AR, has less recoil (although, admittedly, the AR recoil was fine), and it has 50 round mags.

So, I WILL be buying one. In fact, I just finished ordering all the accessories and rails for it. Now I just gotta wait for the next gun show


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got my green laser in finally this morning - I had planned to either put it on the PS90 or an AR (now I know it will be a PS90).

This thing is awesome. In the sunlight, I can easily see it 100 yards. Now, in the dark, I just went outside in the yard - U can see the beam itself at night. And the laser is visible probably 1000 yards. It's awesome


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I got my green laser in finally this morning - I had planned to either put it on the PS90 or an AR (now I know it will be a PS90).
> 
> This thing is awesome. In the sunlight, I can easily see it 100 yards. Now, in the dark, I just went outside in the yard - U can see the beam itself at night. And the laser is visible probably 1000 yards. It's awesome


I use a green laser pen when I'm working out at the obsevatory. I'll take a group of people or students outside to show them constellations and other objects in the night sky. The laser is excellent for pointing out where things are... But anyway... Congrats on the decision to get a PS90.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> I use a green laser pen when I'm working out at the obsevatory. I'll take a group of people or students outside to show them constellations and other objects in the night sky. The laser is excellent for pointing out where things are... But anyway... Congrats on the decision to get a PS90.


Well, indoors, it lights up a dark room. Its almost too bright. If U use it at less than 7 yards indoors, it almost hurts your eyes to see it from reflection. I may add a cheap red laser for indoors, and set the green laser for 25 yards outdoors. Then, range the eotech for about 50 yards.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I met some people in Houston today and got to shoot another 100 rounds thru another PS90 - I definetly want this. Also got to look at an EOTECH in action, up close. And, got to shoot an AK47 today.

I like the AR better than the AK47.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

So where are the damn pictures?! That is cool about the laser. I was thinking about getting one earlier. How powerful is it? How much?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweet!!!! Sounds like a good time. How soon are you buying one??


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I met some people in Houston today and got to shoot another 100 rounds thru another PS90 - I definetly want this. Also got to look at an EOTECH in action, up close. And, got to shoot an AK47 today.
> 
> I like the AR better than the AK47.


I've got an EOTECH (#511) on my AR and I love it. Real fast to sight and shoots right to point of aim after adjustment (which is very easy). If you forget and leave it on, it turns itself off after a period of time. The illuminated part is a circle with a dot in it and it has several brightness levels (very sharp illumination). Mine uses the N batteries and is the shorter of the two main models. I got mine at the San Antonio gun show for less than $300 a few months ago. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I've got an EOTECH (#511) on my AR and I love it. Real fast to sight and shoots right to point of aim after adjustment (which is very easy). If you forget and leave it on, it turns itself off after a period of time. The illuminated part is a circle with a dot in it and it has several brightness levels (very sharp illumination). Mine uses the N batteries and is the shorter of the two main models. I got mine at the San Antonio gun show for less than $300 a few months ago. I highly recommend it.


Yes, that is the model I will probably get. I wanted the AA battery model, but if I get the N battery one, I think I can mount a small red laser in front of it, and it should be short enough to not be able to see it thru the Eotech window.



jwkimber45 said:


> Sweet!!!! Sounds like a good time. How soon are you buying one??


Hell, I'd buy one now. But, I gotta either wait until the next big Houston gun show - Or, the guy I shot with last night will see if he can get me a black one. I should know in another day or so if he can. If he does, I may have it within a week or so. I have everything ordered for it - extra rails, bore sighter, the 30 to 50 mag converter (the mag that comes w/ the gun is limited to 30, but U can swop out a part to make it 50). All I need is the EOtech and the gun itself. Also have my green laser


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> Hell, I'd buy one now. But, I gotta either wait until the next big Houston gun show - Or, the guy I shot with last night will see if he can get me a black one. I should know in another day or so if he can. If he does, I may have it within a week or so. I have everything ordered for it - extra rails, bore sighter, the 30 to 50 mag converter (the mag that comes w/ the gun is limited to 30, but U can swop out a part to make it 50). All I need is the EOtech and the gun itself. Also have my green laser


Sweet, be sure to post some pics when you get it!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sure, no prob. I ordered the EOTECH late last night, and also orderd a laser bore sighter - So, only need the gun itself :smt082


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> So where are the damn pictures?! That is cool about the laser. I was thinking about getting one earlier. How powerful is it? How much?


So ship?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

That 5.7 is a sweet little cartridge, ain't it?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I ordered the EOTECH late last night


Once ya try that out you should write a review. I have never been able to use one so I would like some info!

Oh, and whatever happened to saving for the kid? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Once ya try that out you should write a review. I have never been able to use one so I would like some info!
> 
> Oh, and whatever happened to saving for the kid? :mrgreen:


Well, the money I am using is cash from my telescope scope I sold recently (after months of trying), and from that Beretta 90-Two (I won in July) that I sold. And, Christmas presents. This WILL be the last gun I get for several years, probably. And honestly, there are no other handguns I want right now.

I would like an AR as well, but that's years off unless I sell my Glock 34 AND USPc, which I doubt I'll do. But, who knows... But then I'd want a 2nd EOTECH 

When I get it and use it, I'll write a review. I looked thru one yesterday, though, and it is sweet.


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Ps-90*

Well, as a gun dealer I am happy to have sold the PS-90 that I've been dragging around for the past few months. I let it go for $1390.00 and good riddance! Realistically you can't even hunt game with a cartridge that small, and I feel like without the ss190 armor piercing ammo, the guns original usefull-ness is non-existant. Even with the armor piercing ammo, this thing was designed to wound-not actually kill, unless you repeatedly shoot the same person!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I think its the CMMG people (they have a website that sells all sorts of stuff) - they have hunted with it and killed different animals. From what I've read, they've killed 1 or 2 deer with it, if I remember correctly. 

There are tons of threads on all the forums about the ballistics, and all that ever occurs is that the threads break down into arguments.

Anyway, I'm satisfied w/ the gun. That's all that matters :smt023


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

There have been deer taken with 1 shot out of the pistol.


----------



## Swatdude (Dec 7, 2006)

*It is what it is...*

I posted this on the AK Forum when someone started to hammer the cartridge...

"The so-called "armor-piercing" ammo is basically just an FMJ round, nothing sinister. With the exception of penetrating Level IIIA Body Armor, the civilian SS-195 basically behaves like the LE-only stuff. There has been alot of bashing of this round but I believe FN did exactly what they set out to do, that is, improve on the 9mm sub guns that are out there. Their design goals were less recoil, compact design, and ability to penetrate the CRISAT Plate at 200m. (FYI, I also own the PS90.)

"Mainstream opinion regarding penetration requirements are still influenced by the 1994 NATO Collaborative Research Into Small Arms Technology(CRISAT). This four-year study matched current individual weapons to an expected target definition creating NATO standardization agreements (STANAGS), such as STANAG 4512 "Dismounted Personnel Targets." It was concluded that current standard 9x19 mm rounds were inadequate to penetrate the expected armour of the Warsaw Pact, i.e. a 1.5 mm titanium plate and 20 layers of Kevlar."

If you try to compare the 5.7 to .223 or 7.62, you are basically comparing apples to oranges. This is not a rifle round, per se, but more of an improved short carbine round.

On a personal note, when I was in SWAT, our team tested the 9mm against the .223. We found that while the .223 would rip through ANY body armor, it penetrated less gyp board (drywall) than the 9mm, making it a better all around tactical round, i.e., penetrate the target but not take out your buddy in the next room. The 5.7 uses the same principle... very fast, small bullet.

Personally, with a 9-year old sleeping in the next room, any armed encounters in my house will most likely be with the FN. Either that or my Glock with Glaser saftey slugs in it. ($45 worth of ammo in that MAG!!!!!)


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

billdeserthills said:


> Well, as a gun dealer I am happy to have sold the PS-90 that I've been dragging around for the past few months. I let it go for $1390.00 and good riddance! QUOTE]
> 
> Huh......I get as many as I can from my distributor and am constantly sold out. I think we sold 6 this month. And for considerably more $$ than you got rid of yours for.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They sell like hot cakes around here too. The guy I bought mine from gets a few in a weeks time, and he sells them all w/i 2 days usually. I had to beg him to hold mine until I could meet up w/ him at a gun show to buy it....


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> They sell like hot cakes around here too. The guy I bought mine from gets a few in a weeks time, and he sells them all w/i 2 days usually. I had to beg him to hold mine until I could meet up w/ him at a gun show to buy it....


Yep. Generally they dont stay on our rack more than a day....and more often than not, they are sold before we even receive them.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh yeah.....we've only received three FS2000's so far. One day on the wall for each. One guy bought a matching PS90/FS2000 set right off the rack.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are kewl. But being married and having a child on the way - the PS90 will probably be my one and only purchase of that caliber... By the time I can afford something else like that, they'll be banned 

I think I have several handguns. I've gone thru many in the past few years which I later sold for money to buy others. I've got ones I really like.

I think a Ruger 22 and maybe that Walther G22 will round me out. I like the PS90, and don't see the need to buy any other rifles, except maybe a 22 because the ammo is so cheap.... 

So, I don't know if I'll ever get that FS2000 unless I win the lotto


----------

